# New Fantasy Expansion: Storm of Magic



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

Just found this on GW's website: 


_
Storm of Magic - when the eight winds howl...

The Winds of Magic are tumultuous. Drawn by Morrslieb, they are prone to rise from a strong gale into a howling tempest. And when they do no kingdom or realm is safe. 

Monsters awaken from their slumber and are summoned from their lairs at the bidding of sorcerous masters. Armies assemble, ready to defend their borders or seize the opportunity to gain limitless power. It is in these desperate times tenuous pacts between wizards and creatures of darkness are sealed to create alliances never thought possible. 

A time of doom and great deeds is at hand. Will you rise to meet the storm? 

Announcing the impending arrival of Storm of Magic, the latest and largest Expansion for Warhammer, the Game of Fantasy Battles. Launched in July 2011, Storm of Magic describes what happens when great eldritch maelstroms roil across the lands. Magic becomes far more powerful and there is a whole range of Cataclysm spells to cast, unleashing untold devastation on the enemy. Arcane Fulcrums burst from the ground, not only acting as loci for the swirling energies that pervade a battle fought amidst the Storm of Magic, but changing the way a Warhammer tabletop looks and interacts with your armies. With such things so crucial to your Storm of Magic games a new range of Warhammer scenery and Wizards will soon be released in time for you to wage cataclysmic battles. 

Then there are the monsters. When the Winds of Magic blow with such strength, the fell creatures of the world gravitate towards the tempest, slithering from deep tunnels or emerging from mountain lairs.

With the new Expansion allowing you to use so many different creatures there are a whole host of new monstrous plastic kits on their way. Citadel's queen of creatures, Trish Carden, has spent the last few years in her own lair preparing for the new monsters to be unleashed upon the world and you can see two brief glimpses of what is to come below:












</IMG>








</IMG>


July is still a few months away; we are in the calm before the storm so now is the time to prepare. Bolster your forces, prepare your regiments and summon your wizards in time for the ultimate war. Keep checking White Dwarf and the website for updates, for when the storm hits nowhere will be safe!
_

Sounds interesting to me, the 2nd picture looks to me like a model of the Chimera for Transformation of Kadon. I'm more excited about the monsters part, can you say 'useless Beasment monsters might be released'? :biggrin:


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

This is my first year playing WHFB, what does an expansion actually entail?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

In the past? 10 years of support for a well written; well presented expansion with an army style campaign book with variant armies and rules.

Now? 2 months of hype, a few new models then forgotten about completely.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Vaz said:


> In the past? 10 years of support for a well written; well presented expansion with an army style campaign book with variant armies and rules.
> 
> Now? 2 months of hype, a few new models then forgotten about completely.


2 Months? i would say one and a half then people figure out some loop hole that lets them win with out even setting there army up.

On the upside im hoping for some new Dragon models!:yahoo:


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Vaz said:


> In the past? 10 years of support for a well written; well presented expansion with an army style campaign book with variant armies and rules.
> 
> Now? 2 months of hype, a few new models then forgotten about completely.


I think they really need to redo the Generals Compendium. It's the kind of book which would appeal to the WHFB player base I think.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

The models will probably be good even if the expansion doesnt interest people.


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

It sounds like Fantasy Apocalypse. Could be fun and interesting.
I'm not holding my breath though.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Fantasy apocalypse FTW!


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Aramoro said:


> I think they really need to redo the Generals Compendium. It's the kind of book which would appeal to the WHFB player base I think.



I agree wholeheartedly. 
but books don't sell as well as a new marketing blitz and new shiny models do.
Even if the books are amazing, well thought out and would help raise a new level of interest in the hobby.

New models, well they can be sold with little to no support. Even if not allowed in tournaments.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Fantasy apocalypse FTW!


Legendary Battles rocks... although we do play it by a random selection of house rules.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Aramoro said:


> I think they really need to redo the Generals Compendium. It's the kind of book which would appeal to the WHFB player base I think.


Vaz Pembroke likes this post.


----------

